# restore series 2 tivo



## griff76 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have a series 2 model TCD540 (40 hour tivo with the lighted front) that I think the HD has gone bye bye. I never hack my tivos or anything so I have no backup.

I have two series 2 80 hour tivos, these are the all black ones. Can I backup one of these harddrives and then restore to the 40 hour tivo, assuming the drive isn't totally gone. I may have another drive hanging around to replace it anyways, I just need to get an image for the replacement harddrive. 

My other option is just to go buy another 40 hour tivo and after rebates and coupons I have it only turning out to be $45, but I'm kind of curious about trying to fix this one now anways.

Any pointers would be great, I know about the Hinsdale site thing, but just wansn't sure if I could backup one of my 80hours and restore to a drive to go into the 40 hour one.

Thanks


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

Since they are different models I bet you can't use the HD image even if you bought another 80GB drive. The only way would be to get an image for your specific model and restore that onto the new HD. PTVUpgrade has them.

If you are really into it, you could get the new 40 hour like you were thinking. Buy a big HD for your dead Tivo and restore that image to the new HD. Now you would have another one to network together. Of course thay would most likely need to be the same model as well. Just a thought. Good luck.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

They don't need to be the same model to network together, Just Series 2 Standalone.


----------

